# how much this one weight Guys??



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Guess the weight :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

39LBS 4OZ


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

63lbs 9oz my second guess is it's a female


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*YUP!! IT IS JIMMY --AND YOUR PRETTY CLOSE ON THE WEIGHT*


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

how about 68 lbs

Who caught it Skip?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*WELL GUYS ----Jimmy guessed it --was a female and when this young wolf was released if I remember right it was estimated at 65-70 lbs--Good Guess ED----my cousin Dereck caught her a few falls back in his coyote set----he did some trapping after he came home from serving in Irag---Wounded Warrior-3 hearts, Bronze star, Sliver star and many more--Trapped as a young Boy so this catch was special-------------sb*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the story Skip.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

I must admit........... as I was scrolling across the pic the je.peg came up Derrick's wolf...thanks I'll take the closest guess win!!!!

congrats to your Cousin Derrick keeping us safe and getting right back out there setting steel...


----------

